# crank italian or english



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

buying parts for my corsa 0.1 1995 Vintage// is bottom bracket italian or english, debating 2006 record alloy vs. 2007 centaur new style in alloy; centaur is 200 g heavier but is newer
torque type any opinions on this?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Your beautiful new Merckx should be Italiano. The only reason to pay more for the record is if you are a weight weenie, in which case you probably would not have bought this frame. The Centaur is a fine product. YMMV.

b21


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*barry*

actually the record is cheaper price by a little ; I am wanting to know if the newer centaur ultra torque is a better although heavy choice than the cheaper nicer looking but old tech record crank.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

The Corsa 01 is Italian thread. enjoy is sweet.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

I've got 2 bikes with older style(2005/6), record crancks, zero problems ...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*As long as they are true and without excessive wear*



ciclisto said:


> actually the record is cheaper price by a little ; I am wanting to know if the newer centaur ultra torque is a better although heavy choice than the cheaper nicer looking but old tech record crank.


either will serve you well IMO. To me, cranks are the least worry some part of the drivetrain......use the one that fits the build best. YMMV

b21


----------

